# Easton Circuit max tire pressure



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone know the max tire pressure of the Easton Circuit wheels?

Thanks!


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

*Answer...*

Easton got back to me...the max recommended on their rims is 130PSI. So much for trying out the 145 PSI is my Vreds....


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Are you really heavy, or do you just hate yourself so much that you want to punish yourself with the brutal ride of over-inflated tires?

I'm 'round 175, and I run 'round 105f/110r on my tires. You gain nothing with increased pressure.


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually I used to be heavy (260lbs), but alas not so much now. 170lbs. I have tried different pressures in the Vred TriComps and truthfully the 130 PSI I have in them now are no different feeling on the straight flats, but coming around curves the pressure instills a lot more confidence. They do not feel so soft and wobbly. So it seems with these tires, on my bike, my wheels, and my riding style that the 130PSI seems to be the better choice. Notice I did not say they felt faster. Just more stable and sure.

Now the Contis I have ridden did better at about 110 than higher pressures. They became way to bouncy at 120. 

Though I might try again at some point other pressures.

Monte

07 Tarmac Pro 
Rival
Easton Circuits with Vred TriComps


----------

